# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Phương Thanh hát rock giữa phố

## seo3m

*Phương Thanh hát rock giữa phố*


*Chị Chanh xuất hiện với hình ảnh cực ngầu khi thể hiện 1 ca khúc nhạc rock.*

Mới đây, nữ ca sĩ Phương Thanh đã xuất hiện tại khu vực nhà thờ Đức Bà, TP HCM để thực hiện quá trình quay MV cho ca khúc Quay về đây nằm trong dự án âm nhạc Mèo hoang chuẩn bị được phát hành vào cuối năm nay. Đây là sản phẩm được chị Chanh ấp ủ từ khá lâu.
Để thực hiện clip này, Phương Thanh cùng ekip phải mất 1 tuần để cùng nhau bàn bạc cho từng chi tiết của những cảnh quay. Hệ thống máy quay nhựa chuyên phục vụ cho việc sản xuất phim điện ảnh đã được sử dụng để thực hiện những video clip trong sản phẩm âm nhạc đặc biệt lần này.
Phương Thanh chia sẻ: '_Tôi rất thích những ca khúc mới viết trên chất liệu rock, đặc biệt là ý nghĩa sâu sắc trong từng lời ca và ý tưởng nội dung xuyên suốt. Cuộc sống luôn luôn có những đua chen, ganh ghét, đôi khi có cả những điều khá nhỏ nhen vì thế hãy quay về lại với những giá trị thực, với sự đơn giản trong cách suy nghĩ và kéo con người xích lại gần nhau hơn. Với những ca khúc hay như vậy, Phương Thanh cũng không ngại đầu tư tốn kém để cho ra đời những clip chỉn chu và truyền tải hết được độ sâu sắc của câu chuyện'_. 
Trong ca khúc “_Quay về đây_” khán giả sẽ thấy Phương Thanh hát rock giữa chợ, giữa những diễn viên quần chúng là các cô, các bà và các chị trong khu chợ nhỏ hay những con phố. Thêm vào đó là hình ảnh cực kỳ cá tính khi Phương Thanh hóa thân thành hiệp sĩ đường phố. Có rất nhiều điều thú vị và đến tháng 10 năm nay, mọi điều sẽ được bật mí. Chắc chắn những khán giả từng yêu mến chất giọng khàn đầy nội lực của Phương Thanh sẽ khó có thể ngồi yên khi nghe lại giọng ca thần tượng của mình qua những bản rock rực lửa.
*Một số hình ảnh của Phương Thanh khi thực hiện video clip cho ca khúc Quay về đây:*


_Bối cảnh tại công viên Hàn Thuyên gần nhà thờ Đức Bà được Phương Thanh lựa chọn để quay clip_

_Chị Chanh chọn trang phục khá ngầu với quần jean, áo thun và các phụ kiện cực ngầu._

_Chất rock thể hiện rõ ràng từ trang phục, cách thể hiện của Phương Thanh_

_Rất đông bạn trẻ đã có mặt để ủng hộ chị Chanh trong ngày quay clip_

Các tin khác:

game hot 
nhac vang tuyen chon 
banh trung thu
hoa hau hoan vu 2011
sao mai 2011

----------

